# Fenetre comme sous seven



## Tuto-mac (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour j'ai entendu parler d'un logiciel qui permet de faire comme sous windows seven avec le fenêtre mac (genre quand on glisse une fenêtre sur le côté elle prends la moitié de l'écran ect..) mais je ne sais pas quel est son nom.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Tuto-mac (9 Janvier 2011)

Personne ne sait ?


Si quelqu'un sait, c'est sûrement pas ici. S'il y a "à lire avant de poster" dans le titre de cette annonce, c'est pas juste pour "faire joli" !

On déménage.


----------



## Mac Maniac (10 Janvier 2011)

Salut.

Tu veux parler de *Cinch* ?


----------



## cooltofchris (10 Janvier 2011)

essais better touch tool 
tu peux custo souris trackpad et aussi les options de fenêtre a la 7 
et c est gratuit http://blog.boastr.net/


----------

